
The US Government wants to know what makes for good code review - expeal
https://www.fbo.gov/notices/f3b37dcfa4ebbb235c2103526246c29d
======
sharemywin
Good luck most code reviews are a waste. People arguing over where brackets
should be when the whole architecture is shit. And half the time there's no
justification for an decision.

